# Powder coating a pier gaff



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a friend make me a stainless steel pier gaff and I am thinking of getting it powdercoated. I really want to leave the tips alone so I can sharpen it later down the road. Has anyone done this before? I know it'll chip down the road but I'm taking it to a professional to have it done. I'm contemplating a few colors, def need something bright like a shocker yellow or bright neon orange so I can see it easier at the end of the pier. Any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks way cooler in stainless


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

no need to color ( paint) it. Just an observation.....it looks as if the tines needed to be a little longer....7"-8" inches. 
I'd grind /file the rectangular edges off ....Make the tines rounded on the tip.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

they have been sharpened up recently, much more pointy. Just dropped it off with the powder coater and I am going with shocker yellow over heavy silver, going to look pretty nice. I'm just trying to protect it better from the salt water/air and so it is more visible from the top of the pier. I'll post pics once its done


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Got the gaff back from powder coating - looks pretty bad ass! Huge thanks to Emerald Coast Coatings in FWB - he does amazing work. He does a lot of stuff there marine related as well. He also does a lot of railings, commercial jobs, etc - no job is too big. Give him a shout if you need something done. 

http://www.facebook.com/EmeraldCoastCoatingsLlc/timeline

On the last couple of pics I used a few black light LEDs to make it glow. Now its time to put it to work on the pier - after it gets a proper sharpening


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats pretty damn cool. now just get the pier to install blacklights and your golden.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

gaffed 4 kings today, I only landed some nice sized Spanish though. So much easier to rinse off now that it's powder coated.


----------

